# D or E load range on new tires?



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a 09 2500 with 17'' rims and am due for a new set of tires. I'd like to put on 285s. I know a 285 D holds the same amount of weight as my 265 E, but are the disadvantages to running a 285 D on a 2500 (poor handling, soft feel, less tire pressure, ect). 

Let me know what you think, I'm not going to get them for a couple weeks.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I would like to know as well 

truck calls for a 265 E load and I ran 285 D load for the past 3 years now its time for a new set 


what brand tires are you looking at ?


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

blk90s13;1003014 said:


> I would like to know as well
> 
> truck calls for a 265 E load and I ran 285 D load for the past 3 years now its time for a new set
> 
> what brand tires are you looking at ?


Still not sure what tires to get. I've been doing alot of research on here, it seems like there are 4-5 that are well liked. I don't want to spend $1,000+ on the wrong tires.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I would get E's. The price difference is minimal. Stronger tires are always better for pulling and plowing


----------



## BTRBLDR (Dec 23, 2009)

Definately E. They are rated for more weight and legally you need to have load range E or above on a 2500 due to the big payloads.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

E range (10 ply) Toyo AT's Period.

I'd take a bullet for my tires.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

Seems like E is the way to go, that does make the tire choice easier. There are only a few good A/T tires in a 285 load range E.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

From what I can find these would be what I have to choose from in a 285/70R17 Load range E

Firestone Destination A/T
Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo 2
Toyo Open Country A/T
BFG A/T

Now the question is which one????


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

knpc;1003075 said:


> Still not sure what tires to get. I've been doing alot of research on here, it seems like there are 4-5 that are well liked. I don't want to spend $1,000+ on the wrong tires.


what are you looking at I need some pointers

I like the BFG dueler a/t and the bridgstone at ko alo looked at a cooper discovery ?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I put BFG/AT 285's on 17" rim on my 2009 2500 and they didn't quite fit. Had to carve a smidg out of the front wheel well towards the rear. I love them!


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

BFG A/T's are the only way to go in my opinion.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

OhioPlower;1003926 said:


> BFG A/T's are the only way to go in my opinion.


I had the BFG A/T's on my 95 f250 and they held up pretty good 

I am liking the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo 2


----------



## BTRBLDR (Dec 23, 2009)

I have toyo open country at 265's on my truck. I tow about 12Klbs on a regular basis and they have worn pretty good so far. About 1/2 way thru them on 30,000miles. My stock firestone 245's only lasted 30,000. So far I'm happy with them. I also had the bfg's on my 1/2 ton and they where pretty good as well. From what you have listed I dont think you will be disapointed with any of them.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a crew long 2500hd and hated my d range. Colored discover St were great got the same mileage out of 33"revos too,right around 30k. E range is awesome to prevent sidewall flex when doing 100 MPH on highway. Revision ha the best road grip while coopers were awesome in the snow.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

i have 265 75 16 coopers discovers ST load range E and they are tough looking and handle the snow great.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Anyone running a mud terrain tire ? wonder how will they hold up on street use ?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

blk90s13;1005386 said:


> Anyone running a mud terrain tire ? wonder how will they hold up on street use ?


They don't, period. I've done it twice with 2 different tires, BFG MT and Cepek Crushers. They are loud, bumpy and don't wear worth a sh!t. They do look really cool though!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

WIPensFan;1005443 said:


> They don't, period. I've done it twice with 2 different tires, BFG MT and Cepek Crushers. They are loud, bumpy and don't wear worth a sh!t. They do look really cool though!


look good is a plus  but not enough to go with a tire that would wear fast, I don`t care much for noise I drive a Cummins with a 4 inch turbo back exhaust so nothing will be too loud


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dose any one remember to Rotate there tires every 6,000 or so .... Makes them last along,long time ..Firm believer in this ...Always get more miles out of them ...


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

I do mine every 3000 with the oil, part of my issue tho is the heavy thing on the end of my right leg. Factory tire had cords showing on all 4 at 6300miles,


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I rotate mine every other oil change- about 6,000 miles- wearing nice and evenly!


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

*Mastercrafts*

I just put a set of mastercrafts Courser A/T'2's on my truck and nice tire dig really well in the snow they are 10plys Load range E seem to work good makes my 1/2 ton ride rougher but will work good for towing my 8000 lb camper ...


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

I got Ds for the second time around and have not had a single issue with needing Es. I tow almost everyday with it and have loaded it to the gills. Ds ride soooooooo much better. Thats why I got em.


----------

